# Antialiasing funktioniert nicht *mehr*

## trapni

hallo,

ich habe bis vor kurzem noch xfree 4.2.99.3, die angehende 4.3.0, drauf gehabt, da es mir nach ut2k3 staendig das terminal einfrieren lies bin ich nun zurueck auf 4.2.1-r2. Jedoch ist mein antialiasing wech.

Leider (natuerlich) musste ich auch komplett kde neu compilieren (cvs-head).

Ein schneller Vergleich mit Konqueror (khtml renderer) gegen Mozilla zeigt mir, dass es wohl an kde liegt... Komisch. Denn die user konfiguration ist doch nicht geaendert worden?

Die schriften sehen einfach haesslich aus (nur in khtml)... jedoch wie bekomm ich das wieder hin? hat jemand 'ne ahnung?

Danke,

Christian Parpart.

----------

## Beforegod

DU musst im ebuild von Xfree den XFT Quality Patch aktivieren.

Öffne mit einem Texteditor das ebuild

```

/usr/portage/x11-base/xfree/xfree-4.2.1-r2.ebuild

```

und Such nach 'XFT Quality Patch'.

Mach die Kommentar Zeichen weg und kompilier XFree neu!

Gruß,

BeforeGod

----------

## trapni

hm... okay, aber WTF hat man es ueberhaupt nur kommentiert drin? gab es probleme? welche?

danke,

Christian Parpart.

----------

## Beforegod

Ich glaube es gibt bei dem Patch sowas wie ne export Sperre..

frag mich aber net warum!

----------

## trapni

 *Beforegod wrote:*   

> Ich glaube es gibt bei dem Patch sowas wie ne export Sperre..
> 
> frag mich aber net warum!

 Also, ich habs nochmal recompiliert, leider ist der Fehler nicht weg, also muss ich wohl einschliessen, dass der Fehler eher bei KDE liegt (recent cvs head). 

Das interessant jetzt ist, dass die Fonts geantialiased sind bis auf einige(!).

Schau mal hier:

http://cparpart.surakware.net/public/really_aa_q.png

(ich hab die seite auf's maximum vergroessert [font size +4])

Das ist eine simple Indexed Seite. das "Index of /data" ist noch gealiased (ein einfaches H1 tag)... die liste darunter ist (standardmaessig, also auch hier) eingebettet in einem pre tag. Da funktioniert antialiasing; 

Auf den meisten pages funktioniert AA, einige schriftarten jedoch nicht. Das ist echt zu komisch. ((es liegt wohl an den schriftarten direkt => ein bug in freetype?))

Naja, ich werd's mal vorsichtig als bug posten (bei kde natuerlich  :Wink:  wenn dir nicht noch ein Weg einfaellt  :Wink: 

Ciao,

Christian Parpart.

----------

## Beforegod

Mich würde interessieren welche XFree Version Du im moment benutzt.

Die neue Revision von XFree baut auf XFT und Fontconfig Einstellungen die im Moment noch nicht so ausgereift sind.

Hast Du desweiteren schonmal ein fc-cache probiert und Deine Fontpaths in der /etc/X11/XF86Config überprüft?

----------

## trapni

 *Beforegod wrote:*   

> Mich würde interessieren welche XFree Version Du im moment benutzt.

 xfree-4.2.1-r2

fontconfig-2.1

Hast Du desweiteren schonmal ein fc-cache probiert und Deine Fontpaths in der /etc/X11/XF86Config überprüft?[/quote]

```
jupiter root # fc-cache -fv

fc-cache: "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts": caching, 0 fonts, 13 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local": caching, 0 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/encodings": caching, 0 fonts, 1 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/encodings/large": caching, 0 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/util": caching, 0 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc": caching, 0 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi": caching, 0 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi": caching, 0 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic": caching, 0 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo": caching, 0 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1": caching, 29 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID": caching, 0 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TTF": caching, 12 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/PEX": caching, 0 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype": caching, 30 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/share/fonts": caching, 0 fonts, 1 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/share/fonts/afms": caching, 0 fonts, 1 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/share/fonts/afms/adobe": caching, 0 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/root/.fonts": no such directory, skipping

fc-cache: succeeded
```

Mit den Fontpaths hatte ich bisher noch nie probleme, lediglich eines war mal zuviel drin welches nicht existierte...

Abwer daran habe ich auch schon gedacht, dass es vllt aqn FreeType liegt, wobei Mozilla ja Schriften wie Arial ordentlich darstellen kann (komisch)...

Greets,

Christian Parpart

----------

## trapni

Hey, Leuts,

ich war grad mal als root in kde (zum x testen einfach)... und habe festgestellt, dass da anti-aliasing funktioniert!

Damit kann man den Fehler vielleicht ein wenig einschrenken.

Ich hoffe das hilft einigen, die auch darueber Nachdenken den Fehler zu finden (ergo: er tritt nur als normaler user auf (?))

MfG,

Christian Parpart.

----------

## Beforegod

Hmm..

wenn dieses Problem auftritt wird Dir wahrscheinlich ein 

```

chmod -R 0755 /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts

```

helfen!

Viel Spass!

----------

## MrIch

ich habe das selbe Problem, als root funktioniert alles fein und als User habe ich gar keine truetype Schriften!

----------

